
Tech and Business Sources you should be Paying Attention to in 2017 - m1try
https://medium.com/@m1try/top-100-tech-and-business-sources-you-should-be-paying-attention-to-in-2017-eddaf96bafbb#.ycz6cksha
======
panda23
Wow. Seems like a ton of work

~~~
m1try
Just a bit. Though I sent out individual reports to each and every curator and
shared raw data here:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xiQJBo10qG2U8cnEGNI0...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xiQJBo10qG2U8cnEGNI03vY3TbIR0P90WM3Mx6FzTQA)

~~~
panda23
Thanks for the followup!

